# Caravan Of Love



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anybody tried these guys? keep seeing their coffee crop up, need to get hold of some. Any retailers outside of London?

http://www.caravanonexmouth.co.uk/food-drink


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're lovely. Responsible for some of the nicest coffees i've had (Rio Azul microlot). Expensive but really good.

No listed retailers outside London IIRC but some cafes that use them do retail bags


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

+1 to jeebsy. Love Caravan, great roaster and friendly guys


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yorks bakery cafe in Birmingham sell Caravan Beans.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's guys, according to their web site a online shop is coming soon, which is good news for all


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's been coming soon since 2012, don't hold your breath


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Went to Caravan Exmouth Market on Sunday and then Caravan Kings Cross today. Had variously a pour over (Sunday), an espresso and an aeropress today. All lovely, with friendly staff, and the young woman who made my espresso and aeropress today was spot on - she also shared her aeropress recipe with me, which I'm looking forward to trying. As for getting their beans - have you tried emailing ([email protected]) them direct to ask? I imagine that they would be willing to post out.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Went to Caravan Exmouth Market on Sunday and then Caravan Kings Cross today. Had variously a pour over (Sunday), an espresso and an aeropress today. All lovely, with friendly staff, and the young woman who made my espresso and aeropress today was spot on - she also shared her aeropress recipe with me, which I'm looking forward to trying. As for getting their beans - have you tried emailing ([email protected]) them direct to ask? I imagine that they would be willing to post out.


I will try that Phil, cheers.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Caravan King's X is on one of my dog-walkie routes, if anyone really wants some beans I'd be happy to pick some up and post at cost. Same goes for the Acme cups.

Most of the bags I've picked up from there have sat for a few days already so are ready to brew with.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Caravan King's X is on one of my dog-walkie routes, if anyone really wants some beans I'd be happy to pick some up and post at cost. Same goes for the Acme cups.
> 
> Most of the bags I've picked up from there have sat for a few days already so are ready to brew with.


Very kind of you Milanski.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Right guys, emailed them and I payed over email yesterday,received beans today. £10 for the beans. £5 delivery. Quite expensive but the smell is gorgeous. Can't wait to try this tomorrow. My prolex also turned up


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Right guys, emailed them and I payed over email yesterday,received beans today. £10 for the beans. £5 delivery. Quite expensive but the smell is gorgeous. Can't wait to try this tomorrow. My porlex also turned up


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

How are you going to drink these??


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Milanski said:


> How are you going to drink these??


How do you mean? What method?

Was as going to use a pour over. The description on their site suggested so.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> she also shared her aeropress recipe with me,


Can you pass on the secret to us Phil?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daren said:


> Can you pass on the secret to us Phil?


A pleasure (because it was and it is)

inverted with the plunger at the bottom of the tube

17gms in

water up to 3 and leave for 30 seconds

top up and filter on and then leave for 1' 30"

turn upside down on the cup, leave for 1' 45" and slowly plunge

The Has Beans beans will get this treatment when they arrive.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Can you pass on the secret to us Phil?


Is it like the colonels secret recipe? Come on Phil, spill the beans!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Phil - I'll also give this a whirl on the Hasbeans


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is it like the colonels secret recipe? Come on Phil, spill the beans!


 It is but the beans are spilt. Mmmmmm, finger lickin' (and lip smackin') good.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> A pleasure (because it was and it is)
> 
> inverted with the plunger at the bottom of the tube
> 
> ...


Do you stir on any of this or just leave it?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you stir on any of this or just leave it?


 I realise that she didn't say (I'm going to go back and ask) but I have been stirring after the first pour because it seems to me that the grounds need help to distribute (even though I pour carefully - there's not a lot of space) but I am leaving it after the second pour and not stirring it all. You've invited me to experiment as well as find out.


----------

